# عجائب و غرائب حول العالم ...متجدد



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

البيرو








نهر كانو كريستال فى كولومبيا








شارع عادي في ستوكهولم - السويد










جدار في هولندا يعزف عندما تمطر السماء 









ممرات سان البولدو ، إيطاليا










اشجار بانكوك بتسريحة جديدة








البرازيل. 









مونتي رورايما، فنزويلا







محطة قطارات نيو دلهي









حركة الامواج بالمكسيك 












جزيره visovac بكرواتيا










فينيسيا بـايطاليا











بحيرة شيرين - جنوب كركوك - العراق 







في الولايات المتحدة، شلالات نياغارا











لحظة مدهشة، يلتقطها المصوّر ، لبرق يضرب "جراند كانيون" ،في ولاية أريزونا الأمريكية !


...​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

زراعة الصحراء في السعوديه . .​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

دبى من السماء .​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

نهر جمنا هو واحد من ثلاثة أنهر هي الأكبر في بنغلاديش​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

طائر الجولديان فينش ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

جزر المالديف ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

صورة رائعة لمجموعة مظليين يشكلون 
شكلا هندسيا في الهواء​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

خنفساء قوس قزح الورقية وهي نااااادرة جداااااا ...... ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

تصور ان لك نافذة بذلك البيت تطل من خلالها كل صباح على تلك البحيرة ..
 ما هو شعورك ؟؟​


----------



## هشام المهندس (25 يناير 2014)

تمثال من الشمع بالتفاصيل الدقيقة لسيدة تحمل طفلاً..
 من إبداع الفنان نيل لينسن.. ​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (25 يناير 2014)

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
صور راااائعه


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 يناير 2014)

رغم قساوة الصخرة ... تستمر الحياه ويستمر العطاء
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 يناير 2014)

كيف فعلوها ...؟؟​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 يناير 2014)

كوكب ألمانيا لا يوجد مستحيل​


----------



## هشام المهندس (26 يناير 2014)

!!!...!!!​


----------



## +KiMO+ (26 يناير 2014)

صور رااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة

اشكرك​


----------



## كلدانية (26 يناير 2014)

صور وابداعات جميلة
تسلم ايدك استاذ هشام
الرب يبارك​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 يناير 2014)

ثعبان البحر الشفاف​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 يناير 2014)

أغرب  حدود بين بلدين هي الحدود بين بلجيكا و هولندا حيث لايفصل بينهما سوى هذا  الخط الفاصل ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 يناير 2014)

برج اغورا في تايوان ​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (29 يناير 2014)

صوووور فظيييييعة 
فعلا عجائب 

تسجيل متابعة 
وهاجي كل شوية انط علشان اتفرج بقى واعلق براحتي 
ههههههههه 

موضوع اكثر من رائع عاجبني جدا 
وخصوصا اني بحب الحاجات الغريبة دي ... 

مجهود حلوووو اووووي استاذي 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

تصميم مبدئي ل BMW X9 ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

سمكة تحتمل ضغط 1600 فيل!

 “السمكة الحلزون” هي أحدى عجائب الله في مخلوقاته وهي تعيش في أخفض منطقة في العالم على عمق 7 أميال (8 كيلومتر) (11.5 كيلومتر)

  لم تحصل هذه الأسماك على بطاقة هوية في علم الأحياء، لكنها تنتمي لفصيلة  الأسماك الحلزونية وهي تتغذي على الروبيان ولا توجد معلومات كافية إلا أننا  نقف دائماً متعجبين من مخلوقات الله، فكيف استطاعت هذه الأسماك تحمل هذا  الضغط الكبير الهائل ودرجة الحرارة المتجمدة والظلام الحالك!

 كان  العلماء حتى قبل هذا الاكتشاف يعتبروا أن لا حياة مطلقاً ستكون أو بإمكانها  أن تكون على هذا العمق تحت سطح البحر، حيث أن عمق 7 أميال يسبب ضغط يساوي  ضغط 1600 فيل على سيارة صغيرة! تخيل وقوف 1600 فيل على سيارة صغيرة ماذا  سوف يحصل بها؟
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

اكبر ملعب يشغل بالطاقه الشمسيه,,,الصين​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

القرد الأبيــض​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

طريقة لشفط البخار الخارج من اواني اثناء الطهي ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

صغير الفهد الأسود​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

اخر صيحه ...!!!​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

وجها لوجه مع اناكوندا ضخم تحت الماء​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

تفتح ازهار الربيع في اليابان​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

متحف على شكل براد شاي في الصين​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

ما اجمل حنان الام​


----------



## هشام المهندس (1 فبراير 2014)

الشعاب المرجانيه من قاع البحر ​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 فبراير 2014)

أصغر نوته فى العالم​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (7 فبراير 2014)

سمكة المانجو ..
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 فبراير 2014)

سمكة قرص عين الشمس​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 فبراير 2014)

​


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 فبراير 2014)




----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 فبراير 2014)

موضوع جميل جدااا
مرسي ليك
ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 فبراير 2014)

حدد موقع النقطة السوداء
​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 فبراير 2014)

شيء من الخيال 
 سقف منزل رائع في ألمانيا مصمم بحيث يمكن المشي عليه 


​


----------



## هشام المهندس (13 فبراير 2014)

توك توك دورين ​


----------



## النهيسى (16 فبراير 2014)

_*موضوع جميل جدا جدا
الرب يبارك حياتك
شكراا*_​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مارس 2014)

​​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مارس 2014)




----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مارس 2014)

السياره الدبابه​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مارس 2014)

سمكة تعيش فى المحيط الهادي قباله امريكا الشمالية تشكل فى فمها شكل مخيف ذات طابع عدوانى​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مارس 2014)

اكبر ارنب في العالم في المانيا​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مارس 2014)

فتى من أفريقيا يصنع الأحذيه من الإطارات القديمه بإحتراف​


----------



## هشام المهندس (29 مارس 2014)

قناع أحمر الشفاه هو ابتكار جديد تستخدمه النساء في وضع أحمر الشفاه في مكانه الصحيح دون التأثير على المظهر العام أو انحراف مساره.​


----------

